# Gold Piranha 1"-1.5" Questions



## blaindugan (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a empty 75 gallon tank set up and plan on purchasing a 1 inch to 1.5 inch "gold piranha" from aquascape but I have a couple of questions. 
( gold piranha  )

1. On aquascape it says the scientific name is - SERRASALMUS SPILOPLEURA. Common names - Spilopleura Piranha, Spilo, Gold Piranha, Gold Spilopleura, 
When researching gold piranhas for more information on google I am frequently hearing people on forums referring to them as "macs" leaving me confused so if someone cleared it up for me it would be appreciated.

2. My intention is to have a single piranha in that tank. 
- Do small spilos have a good survival rate? (assuming it arrives healthy, has excellent water quality, a proper tank set up and a healthy diet )
- If not would it be recommended to buy 2 or 3 and hope 1 survives?

3. Could 2 or 3 spilos live in harmony or is that way to small of a shoal/tank resulting in them killing each other?

I want the 1 inch spilo because I want to see it grow and it is budget friendly.

Any information/answers to my questions would be very appreciated.

Thanks in advance everyone!

edit - I now see that they are sold out. They were in stock yesterday but I can wait.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't see paying that much shipping for a single 8$-15$ fish. 75gal will suk feeding a 1"-1.5" anything.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blaindugan said:


> I have a empty 75 gallon tank set up and plan on purchasing a 1 inch to 1.5 inch "gold piranha" from aquascape but I have a couple of questions.
> ( gold piranha  )
> 
> 1. On aquascape it says the scientific name is - SERRASALMUS SPILOPLEURA. Common names - Spilopleura Piranha, Spilo, Gold Piranha, Gold Spilopleura,
> ...


If aquascape is sold out you may want to check AE aquatics, shark aquarium or massive agression as one of them will prboably have them and they ship too. be aware like bruner is suggesting shipping could run you 50$ more so be sure to factor shipping costs into your budget. If your NJ you would be local to some of them so you may be able to pickup.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

buy 10. 75 gallon is enough space for 5 or 6.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^i agree, BUT, max size and aggression might be partially determined by where they are from.


----------



## blaindugan (Nov 30, 2010)

I will buy 6 then. I agree $50 shipping for a one $10 fish isn't very logical. I just got the impression the serrasalmus species should be kept alone. 
How long before they outgrow the aquarium I have? I would rather have less fish that are happy than more fish that are not happy due to a cramped space


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You could very easily buy six & shipping & still end up with one fish.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

if you get 6 you will most likely end up with 2-3 left if not one a 75 gal should be fine for that number.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want one id say mayby get 2 and divide the tank for a bit since they are so small then eventually sell hte others and keep your favorite. If you want a group you will probably get some cannibilism. If i was getting a group id probably do at least 12 this size. Theres another thread here recently where a guy sstarted with 24 and is now dwon to 16 so thats a loss of 8 so far and by the end of it when their tendancy for cannibilism decreases he may have half of what he originally started with so if you want a group i would probably get more then 6 as 6 can quickly turn to one anyways.

A solo mac can live its life in a 75. A small group of less then 6 should be fine too. Its better to get more then thin them yourself by selling them then not have enough and lose some as its not liek you can just go down the street and get more


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

like i said get at least 10. pick up a good dozen and you will be good to go. trust the guys on here, they know their sh*t


----------

